# Tango ate pesto:are pine nuts really bad?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The vet said it's not enough nuts to hurt her- phew.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear the nuts werent bad for Tango


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the list of poison foods on the fridge, and pine nuts are on it so I was frightened. It's the first time it's happened to me that a dog got anything on the list. My neighbor just had one of those moments and didnt think; she meant well though.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Pesto is often really salty though, so you might want to make sure she drinks plenty! Did your vet say what it is in pine nuts that is poisonous? I'm curious, they're common around here.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm glad to here Tango is okay. I would have definitely been scared if I was in your position too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pine nuts are bad? I'd never heard that. I've heard that macadamia nuts were a big no-no, but never pine nuts.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

hope all goes well & she doesn't get sick!


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

When I read your first post I thought "OH NO!" Glad I kept reading and that Tango will be okay! As you said..."phew!"


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

So glad to hear that Tango is OK. Your good thinking with the poison list has inspired me. I need to print one out so I have it at my fingertips.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

To my knowledge macadamia nuts are the only nuts truly toxic to dogs. What is really scary is they do not know what the toxin in them is.
In general nuts are not good for dogs duue to high phosphorous content that in LARGE quantities an lead to bladder problems. I would be interested in who the list is from that is on your refrigerator that states pine nuts are poisonous so I can try to verify and learn from it.


----------

